# Anyone know if more names drawn for April BMQ (REGS)?



## putz (1 Mar 2005)

Well,  has anyone other than Morgs heard anything??


----------



## Charlie (2 Mar 2005)

I havent heard anything yet.  But do you know if there's a basic on April 16th, because I heard there was ...but Morgs said his is on the 5th,, there can't be two in one month can there???            (Reg Force)
                                                                                                              CHEERS


----------



## putz (2 Mar 2005)

Yeah there is one on the 16th.  I don't know how many they run in a month but I think its 2.  I know that they have drawn more names as of yesterday because someone posted that they got the call at 12 yesterday..... so heres to hoping!


----------



## Charlie (2 Mar 2005)

Really!??! SWEET.  Ive been under the impression this whole time that for Reg Force they only hold like 5 every fiscal year.   This is great news. Thanks for the info....by the way...have you got the call for april yet?
                                                                                                            CHEERS


----------



## jarko (13 Mar 2005)

My bmq is on April 12


----------



## JustinIverson (13 Mar 2005)

My swearing in is April 1st and basic is April 16th for Infantry regs. St.Jean


----------



## armygal (13 Mar 2005)

I talked to my recruiter on Monday and he said that I was slated in for May 17th.  So that is when I will be there, but he said that it is possible that I am may get called out sooner.  Now I just have my mind set on that date.


----------



## Loadmaster (14 Mar 2005)

putz said:
			
		

> Yeah there is one on the 16th.   I don't know how many they run in a month but I think its 2.   I know that they have drawn more names as of yesterday because someone posted that they got the call at 12 yesterday..... so heres to hoping!




There are BMQ starting on 5Apr,12Apr and 26Apr.


----------



## JustinIverson (15 Mar 2005)

hey i was just wondering why i would be told the 16th if you said theres only courses April 5th, 12th and 26th...cuz i had my swearing in change from March 23rd to April 1st i hope they dont mess shit up for me cuz im really excited to leave.


----------



## SBale (16 Mar 2005)

I know I'm leaving on April 4th for St Jean, should be exciting!  hope it works out for all you guys


----------



## Loadmaster (16 Mar 2005)

SBale said:
			
		

> I know I'm leaving on April 4th for St Jean, should be exciting!   hope it works out for all you guys



So I guess you got your message, good luck on your course. I know your staff.


----------



## SBale (16 Mar 2005)

Thank you very much!


----------



## JustinIverson (23 Mar 2005)

Hey guys i found out the other day that im actually leaving April 10th on a train from Windsor to Montreal well you guys are a huge help and would just like to say thanks for all the support. 

Justin


----------



## Loadmaster (23 Mar 2005)

Good luck on your course and maybe I will see you around.


----------



## bojangles (23 Mar 2005)

I just got my call today and start my BMQ April 26th for Sig Op

Bojangles


----------



## putz (23 Mar 2005)

I got my call today start April 12th for Infantry (RCR)! (oh and CONGRATS!)


----------



## Morgs (23 Mar 2005)

Congrats Putz and Bojangles!!!

We army.ca recruits should have our own little get together on basic if its at all possible!
Hopefully see you there.

Cheers,
Morgs


----------



## Loadmaster (23 Mar 2005)

putz said:
			
		

> I got my call today start April 12th for Infantry (RCR)! (oh and CONGRATS!)



Not to bust your bubble,but you got the call to do your BMQ and you are looking at going infantry with the RCR's.
When and (if) you finish the BMQ you will be sent to either PPCLI or RCR battle school (which ever is in higher demand) Then you have to pass the battle school which is a lot harder than BMQ. (they will try to accommodate your choice but the forces have the final say)

The reason I say that you may be told PPCLI or RCR is because I have had recruits that this has happened to them, you can still rebadge later after your first posting if it is available. Although some recruits that I have talked to after have said that they like where they are and stayed in the regiment.


----------



## putz (23 Mar 2005)

By my previous post I meant that I am going infantry AFTER BMQ just seeing how some people post in short form.
I know just in the excitment I jumped the gun, but I'm really hyped. 

 I'm just going off of what my recruiting officer told me his exact words were "RCR has offered you a job, I know you wanted PPCLI but...."

So it is still possible to be sent to PPCLI then?


----------



## Loadmaster (23 Mar 2005)

Well if they already told you that you will be going RCR then I guess that this is where they need the guys. If you want to go PPCLI then you will have to do a rebadge later.


----------



## putz (23 Mar 2005)

Well regardless I'm just happy to be going!  Been a lifelong dream of mine and worked my A$$ off to achieve it.  I just plan to give 100%


----------



## Loadmaster (23 Mar 2005)

With that attitude you will do fine. Good luck


----------



## putz (23 Mar 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## bojangles (23 Mar 2005)

When I got my call today, the recruiter mentioned a number that went along with my job offer. My MOC is Sig Op and the number he gave me was 200. I know that this is not the number that is associated with Sig Op's. Any idea what the number represents? Is this the specific unit I am assigned to?

I know I should have asked but I was just so jacked that I was trying to write everything down and I forgot to ask him.

Bojangles


----------

